# 10 Most Popular Passwords



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

According to PC Magazine, these are the most commonly used passwords:

1. password
2. 123456
3. qwerty
4. abc123
5. letmein
6. monkey
7. myspace1
8. password1
9. link182
10. (your first name)

If yours is on the list, you may as well hand over your wallet or purse to the
first person you see on the street.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Shoot! Better update my profile...


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

What, no "swordfish"?


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

guess I'm safe. my name is not on the list.


----------



## compubit (Jun 8, 2004)

What about:
IHateIT? (It meets the typical password criteria - 8 chars, 3 of Upper/Lower/Number/Symbol...)

I know a person who would use "IHate_____" followed by the Year: IHateJim06 - The blank was usually the IT Manager for the company, since that's the person who forces you to clean out your e-mail, properly archive files, etc....

Jim


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

1qaz!QAZ is another password criteria pleaser and you can follow the same pattern through 7ujm&UJM


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Swordfish is a good one but you need to add some strong characters to it like Swordfi$h.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

May I give a blood-curling scream now? Thank you.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I see aardvark and god didn't make the list.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I read somewhere a while back that pets names were the most used for personal passwords. I guess what I read was wrong.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

"Joshua"

shall-we-play-a-game?

See ya
Tony


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

blank.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

"aman"


----------



## FunkyMonk93 (Jan 30, 2007)

Not to be picky, but I think that "link182" is supposed to be "Blink182"


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

FunkyMonk93 said:


> Not to be picky, but I think that "link182" is supposed to be "Blink182"


Thanks. I suspected as much, but it came directly from the article in PCMag.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

One, as of 2 seconds ago, used to be my SUSE Linux "root" (admin) password. When I came up with it 5 years ago, I thought it was original.:nono:

A couple of years ago, I called SUSE (they weren't owned by Novell at that time) Support, and while I was waiting on a command to finish (that was the 'darker days' of Linux) the support woman said that she got aggravated a lot because many people, when asked to enter their password in something over the phone (e.g.: to change some system file (again, the darker days)) they would say like 'OK, my password is (whatever it is) and OK.'. It would aggravate her because she was worried that that many people would give their password away to a complete stranger. 
That was several years ago. Think people got any smarter?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Where's (your) Date of birth?


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

No (your company name) ?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I would much prefer to use a unique, non-sensical and unhackable combination
of u/l case letters, numbers and non-literal punctuation marks for each different
purpose, but there is no way in hell I could ever remember such a tossed-salad
of characters. So some years ago, I cleverly devised a relational algorithm such
that each passcode thus generated is unique, but specific to, and has its root in
identifiers contained within the name of each application or site.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

One small correction, please don't give all of your money to the next person you meet on the street, send it to me instead.

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Duly noted, John. If you will PM your bank and account number to
me, I will make the deposit directly to your account by ACH credit.

:sure:


----------



## bjbyers (Sep 10, 2006)

Who Cracked My Password File


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Seriously, if anyone has a real yearning for tough passwords, try using Roboform. It has a random password generator and stores it for whatever site you choose.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

But.... If I use "Roboform" as a password you'll know what it is.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> "Joshua"
> 
> shall-we-play-a-game?
> 
> ...


OK, let's play Global Nuclear War :lol:


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

I like Nigerian names like Olobanju. Ejimakor or Babatunde.

It'll make them feel at home, if these pfishers capture my password with their spoof emails and fake links.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

No wonder all my personal data got stolen! LOL:lol:



Richard King said:


> But.... If I use "Roboform" as a password you'll know what it is.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Nick said:


> I cleverly devised a relational algorithm such that each passcode thus generated is unique, but specific to, and has its root in identifiers contained within the name of each application or site.


Exactly what I am planning on doing for quite some time now. I really have to get on with this. I first heard of this solution in the 4th episode of Security Now.

A quick sample would be:

lowercase, first two letters of the site or app
your SS last 4 digits
uppercase, the last two letters of the site or app
your initials in number (a=1, b=2, etc.)

Nick, did you limit yours to so many characters? I've encountered apps where they can't accept passwords over 8 characters.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Cholly said:


> OK, let's play Global Nuclear War :lol:


Oops, let's try tic-tac-toe.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

airpolgas said:


> ...Nick, did you limit yours to so many characters? I've encountered apps where they can't accept passwords over 8 characters.


Yes, I started out with six characters. but have had to go with eight for a few sites. 
What I don't like is that certain sites require changing passwords every so often 
- messes up my system. :sure:


----------

